# SS HILDA



## flaviu (Oct 1, 2011)

Hello,
My name is flaviu, my hobby is diving and an entusiastic wreck researcher.
My and my friends found a wreck on the israeli coast and we think the wreck is the SS Hilda, build by J. Fullerton & Co, Paisley in 1884 and wrecked in 10 of july 1893 "Wrecked 10 miles north of Jaffa on passage Beirut for Jaffa. "






Screw Steamer HILDA built by J. Fullerton & Co in 1884 for J. Bell, Glasgow, Cargo


Screw Steamer HILDA built by J. Fullerton & Co in 1884 for J. Bell, Glasgow, Cargo Wrecked 10 miles north of Jaffa on passage Beirut for Jaffa.



www.clydeships.co.uk





i would like to knonw if someone have pictures of the ship. looking for plans, blueprints (we found just one boiler with an attachement on it)




































Hope someone can help with information.
Thanks a lot








Flaviu


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

Something to start with: Official Report of Enquiry:
https://plimsoll.southampton.gov.uk/SOTON_Do***ents/Plimsoll/16538.pdf
5 Do***ents from Lloyd's Register Foundation:





Hilda | Ships | Archive & Library | Heritage & Education Centre


The Lloyd's Register Foundation is a charity which supports the advancement of engineering-related education, and funds research and development that enhances safety of life at sea, on land and in the air.




hec.lrfoundation.org.uk





The fitting on top of the boiler is a common feature for ships of the era. I'm told they were steam collection devices. No plans or photos so far...

Dave W


----------



## flaviu (Oct 1, 2011)

wightspirit said:


> Something to start with: Official Report of Enquiry:
> https://plimsoll.southampton.gov.uk/SOTON_Do***ents/Plimsoll/16538.pdf
> 5 Do***ents from Lloyd's Register Foundation:
> 
> ...


Dave, you mage my *daaaaayyyyyyyy*!
THE WRECK WE FOUND IS THE SS HILDA! (the wreck site is on the place as described on the do***ent)
AWESOME.

I understand that the do***ent is a part of a book. Can you help me find the book.
Thanks a lot
Flaviu


----------

